# FlippinOut Starship- Alien Class



## flippinout

I got bit by the starship bug and here is another. After the first one I made, I started thinking about how 'bug' or 'alien' like the shape could be. Unable to sleep one night, it came to me and I spent the next day bringing the idea in my mind's eye to life. I was looking to accentuate the flowing lines of the previous attempt while also adding more extension. This one ends up with approximately 16" extension in front of the hand. The fork gap is 2" and the fork tips are 1.1" wide. In order to preserve the aesthetic, I chose to use Wingshooter style top slots for the band attachment.

The slingshot is constructed from Spectraply and due to the severe violation of the grain, the fork bases have been through pinned with 1/4" micarta rods and a 3/16" nickel silver bridge at the base of the fork opening. It is NOT for sale and it won't be the last....




















































and it shoots really well too....


----------



## Tentacle Toast

So when are you going to start making these for sale, bud?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...simply gorgeous though, I do like looking


----------



## flippinout

I won't be making these for sale. This is my therapy and making them for sale would take all the fun out of it.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Well I'm certainly not trying to pilfer the medicine cabinet  I'd feel therapeuticalized after an afternoon with one of them, too! Wonderful pieces friend, you've quite a talent!


----------



## Davidka

NIce shooter. Also, the beard fits you  ...


----------



## Lacumo

Absolutely beautiful! Looks like the XP and this one are the start of the real 3-D, sculpted starships.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lacumo said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Looks like the XP and this one are the start of the real 3-D, sculpted starships.


They are VERY sculpted; it's as if their evolution is taking place daily before our eyes! For some reason, I just noticed these things like two weeks ago, & they've proliferated now to the tune of 3+ threads a day! I've been bitten by the bug...


----------



## Henry the Hermit

flippinout said:


> I won't be making these for sale. This is my therapy and making them for sale would take all the fun out of it.


You do know you're breaking some hearts out here, don't you?


----------



## treefork

WOW!!!!!! That sums it up.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

flippinout said:


> I won't be making these for sale. This is my therapy and making them for sale would take all the fun out of it.


I'm the same way Nathan.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Henry in Panama said:


> flippinout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be making these for sale. This is my therapy and making them for sale would take all the fun out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know you're breaking some hearts out here, don't you?
Click to expand...

You got that right...


----------



## orcrender

Part of therapy is giving!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

orcrender said:


> Part of therapy is giving!


...& shopping...


----------



## orcrender

Yes shopping is a good part of this forum.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Indeed, indeed. More like fueling an addiction. Ever watch that breaking bad show? We're all meth heads, & flipinout is dangling big chunks of the blue shit in front of us...LoL


----------



## M.J

Wow, that's magnificent!


----------



## Imperial

Tentacle Toast said:


> Indeed, indeed. More like fueling an addiction. Ever watch that breaking bad show? We're all meth heads, & flipinout is dangling big chunks of the blue **** in front of us...LoL


a tease . . .


----------



## Wingshooter

Thats pretty cool. But I swear that 5th picture down I seen that thing in a sci-fi flick and the thing was walkin and talkin. You got the alien look down pat.


----------



## AnTrAxX

Hm...well, let me quote Mr. Tarantino here:

The Bride Forum : Then give me one of these.

"Hattori Hanzo": They're not for sale.

The Bride Forum: I didn't say "sell me" I said give me.



Stunning Result again Nathan. Is the core one giant piece of Spectraply or do you laminate multiple ones for that thickness?

The overall look reminds me of my first Air-Rifle. Liked that one a lot too 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/rifles/FWB601-1.jpg


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Beautiful piece of work there Sir.

But dang the not making any for sale though.
Alternatively when I pay for my Custom which will not be long.
How much for Starship bracket to fit it into ????

Sort of joking, but if you don't ask, you never know; and the worst is you (meaning me) can be told "no way".

Cheers Allan


----------



## rockslinger

Pretty cool therapy!


----------



## Gardengroove

Outstanding work Nathan! You said it was all made out of spectraply. The main body looks like baltic birch ply to me? Keep on doing, what you're doing so well.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Danny0663

Stunning piece of craftsmanship! and great shooting


----------



## LVO

Call it Btoon.

Nathan that is slick!


----------



## Curtis

These starships are absolutely epic! Man oh man! :bowdown:


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Simply wonderful !!


----------



## LP Sling

Absolutely beautifull. The Starship "of the year ! ! !


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Beautiful work of art. -- Tex


----------



## Y+shooter

What planet did that come from. beautiful work...


----------



## Can-Opener

I have already pledged my love for the first one. This is one good looking sister! I totally understand why you do not sell them. I also have came to the same conclusion on the extension experiments. I think 12 to 14 will become the most popular as it gives lots of speed and power and nice sight plane. I have two more experimental ships I will be showing soon. Have fun playing with the Sister!


----------



## BrotherDave

Perfect balance: Alien and bug; manmade and natural, fine art and primitive weapon. Awesome.


----------



## Btoon84

Very wow. Nice job sir.


----------



## Flatband

You know Nathan that you are now a full fledged member of the Starship Academy! Along with that comes the responsibility of "continued slingshot nutsmenship"!!!!!!!!! Love It!


----------



## mr. green

The beauty is out of this world. Really alien. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bajaja

I am just staring and drooling....

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## leon13

speechless

cheers


----------



## AmmoMike

Your "Bug" has landed in the Valley of the Sun, but before i let it bite me,is it proper etiquette to imitate someone elses basic design?
Thats ______Beautiful !!!!


----------



## e~shot

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Mr.Teh

Stunning :headbang:


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

thats some preetty amazing therapy results... really looks alienlike.

haha nice try Antraxx! xD Nathan ciould def give it to you..that would even make the therapy more worth it .. maybe.. xD


----------



## Shawn Feltman

awsome man i want one lol looks real fun i might have to try to make something like this if you dont mind


----------



## faca

aaaaahhhhh beautful good looking and good marksmanship


----------



## justin9900

a masterpiece by a professional did it take a lot of time to build :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Qjay

I showed the first pic to my wife, she said "It looks like he carved a Brontosaurus!"

I agreed, it is pretty Dino-tacular.

Amazing work!


----------



## Sharpshooter II

OMG im gobsmacked


----------



## Aries666

Holy smokes! That is one amazing starship!


----------



## CanH8r

Amazing Nathan... Crazy over the top.


----------



## JediMike

Beautiful, that is just amazing bro


----------



## Slingshot Silas

*Dammit Man!*


----------



## pult421

This was inspiration for the one i made. These starships are great. And i shot a rh starship and i cant wait to have one.. one day.


----------



## MakoPat

Awesome shootin and work. Ever make a diy simple version vidio?


----------



## STO

I know this is an old thread, but this starship is just wicked. I'm going to have to get around to building one some time.


----------



## Freizeitflugsphaere

Wow! I was so fascinated by that design, so I decidet to rebuild it.
I used plywood, oak, mohagany and kakassar-ebony. You can check it out if you want????


----------



## Freizeitflugsphaere

Wow! I was so fascinated by that design, so I decidet to rebuild it.
I used plywood, oak, mohagany and kakassar-ebony. You can check it out if you want????


----------

